# Using silica crystal litter for young kittens?



## LittleStar2010 (May 18, 2010)

Hi everyone, I'm just looking for some advice/opinions regarding litter for small kittens. Our kittens are nearly 6 weeks old and are now using the litter trays 90% of the time, with only the occasional accident when they get overexcited playing . We had a little trouble getting them started as they didn't seem happy walking on our usual litter - pets at home wood pellets - so we ended up trying some cheap, non-clumping clay type litter which they were much happier with - I think it was more comfortable on their paws and they certainly enjoy digging about in it and flicking it all over the place. 

The problem is I can't stand this clay litter - it stinks as soon as they use it, even if the tray is cleaned straight away, and the smell lingers for hours. It also tracks all over the room and cleaning the trays is a nightmare, trying to scrape that nasty sticky goo from the bottom of the trays and having to wash and disinfect them three or four times a day to keep them clean. 

I've had a look on zooplus and am thinking the crystal silica litters might be a better alternative - they must certainly smell better and hopefully wont be so mucky to clean. However I have two concerns - firstly is this stuff going to be safe with 6 week old kittens who still like to nibble on new things, and secondly, is it going to be a cost effective solution? I have 2 adult cats (Mum and her neutered brother) plus the 5 kittens, and would prefer not to have to spend a fortune on litter each week, especially as a 10 quid bag of wood pellet litter was lasting us 3-4 weeks previously. Alternatively, does anyone have any recommendations for litters they use instead?


----------



## Cooniemum (Jun 16, 2010)

You could try World's Best Cat Litter - expensive but lasts ages.

I always use Catsan white litter - they always have a go at nibbling on it at first but then realise it's not food and leave it alone.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Litter seems to be such a difficult area!
Now, most of my cats are outdoors so my experience is pretty limited. Forgive me if it is a dumb question...but when you talk about scraping the gunk off the tray...wouldn't lining the tray with newspaper stop this? I put layers of old papers down and find that if I let the pee set for a little while then I can just slip the soiled paper portion out with the clump stuck to it, letting the clean litter flow back in onto the next layer of paper. I bin the soiled paper and litter in a thin nappy bag.
For poohs I just scoop and flush.


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

LittleStar2010 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm just looking for some advice/opinions regarding litter for small kittens. Our kittens are nearly 6 weeks old and are now using the litter trays 90% of the time, with only the occasional accident when they get overexcited playing . We had a little trouble getting them started as they didn't seem happy walking on our usual litter - pets at home wood pellets - so we ended up trying some cheap, non-clumping clay type litter which they were much happier with - I think it was more comfortable on their paws and they certainly enjoy digging about in it and flicking it all over the place.
> 
> The problem is I can't stand this clay litter - it stinks as soon as they use it, even if the tray is cleaned straight away, and the smell lingers for hours. It also tracks all over the room and cleaning the trays is a nightmare, trying to scrape that nasty sticky goo from the bottom of the trays and having to wash and disinfect them three or four times a day to keep them clean.
> 
> I've had a look on zooplus and am thinking the crystal silica litters might be a better alternative - they must certainly smell better and hopefully wont be so mucky to clean. However I have two concerns - firstly is this stuff going to be safe with 6 week old kittens who still like to nibble on new things, and secondly, is it going to be a cost effective solution? I have 2 adult cats (Mum and her neutered brother) plus the 5 kittens, and would prefer not to have to spend a fortune on litter each week, especially as a 10 quid bag of wood pellet litter was lasting us 3-4 weeks previously. Alternatively, does anyone have any recommendations for litters they use instead?


kittens devope at an alarming rate... maybe the wood-pellet one they found sore on their little feet a fortnight ago, would be fine for them now?

Like you I cannot wait to get my kittens on to my regular cat litter, I use a woodbased one till they get passed the "eating the cat litter stage" and as soon as that's over I swtch them over to my regular clumping litter.

I am not sure about the safety of a silica based litter IF your kittens are still eating cat litter (well, you know what I mean... putting it in to their mouths) I don't think it's safe (if they swallow any). The general rule of thumb when they are still doing that is a wood or paper based cat litter.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> Like you I cannot wait to get my kittens on to my regular cat litter, I use a woodbased one till they get passed the "eating the cat litter stage"


I use chick crumb or Yesterdays News for tiny kittens, mainly because they're soft on little paws. I find they don't even attempt to eat it even though it's safe if they do. It's only the mineral litters my kittens try to eat.


----------

